# Wildsau Enduro - Probe fahren - Raum München



## Heiko_München (22. August 2005)

Hey Biker-Kollegen!

Da ich jetzt doch an der Planung für nen neues Bike bin, würde ich gerne mal nen nicht allzu schwer aufgebautes Alutech Wildsau (am besten Enduro) in Größe M oder L  probefahren. Leider gibts wohl kein aufgebautes Bike in den Radlläden hier in der Umgebung. Daher mein Aufruf an die Wildsaubesitzer: wäre es denkbar, dass ich mich mal in der Münchner oder bayrischen Umgebung auf nen Enduro setzen kann?
Es geht einfach (?) um die Größe: da ich ja nur 1,79m klein bin aber das Bike als Touren-Enduro-Freerider (nicht allzu schwer) aufbauen will, stellt sich gerade die Frage: L als Tourer  oder M (mit doch längerer Sattelstütze). Und genau das wollte ich mal ausprobieren.
Wer jetzt mit der Eurobike kommt: ich bin wahrscheinlich zu der Zeit nicht hier in Deutschland und kann mir die Sache dort (aufgebaut) nicht anschauen. Mailkontakt hatte ich mit Jürgen schon... Antwort: M oder L (Grenzfall). Aber ich fahre halt schon gerne etwas höher!!!
Weitere Details zum Aufbau (welche Gabel, etc) folgen wohl später.... und von den max. 15kg bin ich nach dem Nachwiegen meines jetztigen Rocky Mountain mit den diversen Modifikationen (14kg) auch abgekommen. Also 15 bis 16 kg werden es wohl werden... kommt ganz auf Gabel (All Mountain 1?) und Dämpfer (Stahl oder Luft für die 140mm FW hinten) an!!!

Also, Wildsaufahrer - meldet Euch bitte mal!!!

Danke schonmal und bis bald
Heiko


----------



## rsu (22. August 2005)

Hi,

hab ne Wildsau Hardride in M. Wenn Dir das weiterhilft kannste Dich ja melden. Bin übrigens 180cm und würde die Sau auf keinen Fall in L nehmen. Fahre auch meist selber den Berg hoch (Sau ca 18kg). Für reinen DH würd ich se ne Number kleiner nehmen.

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (22. August 2005)

Ich bin 178 cm groß und habe beim Kauf meiner Wildsau HR zwischen Größe S und M geschwankt und am Ende M mit gekürztem Sattelrohr genommen.
Mein Bike ist als FR-Tourer ausgebaut und lässt sich auch bergauf fahren, bergab war mir nur das Sattelrohr der M zu lang.
Mit einer 400er Sattelstütze hast bei Größe M mit Sicherheit keine Probleme, was die Sattelhöhe angeht.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (25. August 2005)

ich schliese mich der meinung meiner vorredner an und kann dir nur zur größe M raten.

bin selbst 185 etwa und fahre damit auch touren etc.

sattelstütze raus und gut is  
weil mit ner L sau hast dann bei den abfahrten evtl handling probs..

wäre zwar montags in münchen unterwegs aber leider nur aufn weg zum flughafen und ohne wildsau...

grüße
tom


----------



## Heiko_München (25. August 2005)

O.k.!

Erstmal schonmal DANKE an Euch!

Werde mich heute gegen späten Nachmittag bei bzw. mit rsu treffen und sein Bike mal _probesitzen_ . Aber denke nach einigem hin und her und vergleichen wird das *M*  schon passen. Ist ja schließlich schon nen 19 Zoll Rahmen.... wenn man's streng nimmt. Bin wohl nur durch die extreme Auswahl (nach oben: L, XL, XXL) etwas durcheinander geraten.

Die Planungen können dann also weitergehen:

Enduro-Wildsau
....MZ All Mountain Gabel
....Stahl- oder Luft für hinten (Stahl für die Performence - Luft wegen dem Gewicht)
.... etc.

...viele Teile werde ich erstmal aus meinem Rocky entnehmen.... weil das macht jetzt echt schlapp... 

Spricht eigentlich was gegen schwarz eloxiert? Wie ist denn das mit der Empfindlichkeit gegen Umwelteinflüsse (Salz im Winter)? Oder wird das nochmal klar überlackiert?...

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## dantist (26. August 2005)

Wegen der Gabel werfe ich noch die Marzocchi Z1 oder die Rock Shox Pike ins Rennen . Bei 150 mm Federweg würde ich mich einfach wohler fühlen bei einer Gabel mit Steckachse.

Jetzt habe ich aber noch eine Frage zur Wildsau Enduro: Unterscheidet die sich von der Hardride eigentlich lediglich durch das runde Oberohr? Der Rest sieht in meinen Augen nämlich ziemlich identisch aus.
Und wieviel FW hat nun der Endurorahmen, auf der Alutech Homepage steht einerseits 140 mm und andererseits 160 mm (ist von der Einstellung des Dämpfers abhängig, ist schon klar).?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. August 2005)

Meine Gabelempfehlungen: Fox 36 oder Sherman BO+
Hinten Luft ist nicht zu empfehlen. Höchstens der Fox DHXAir, aber da hat hier noch keiner Erfahrungswerte zu. Nimm lieber Stahlfeder. Und mit der Grösse haben sie echt alle recht. M ist in Deinem Fall mehr als ausreichend!


----------



## woodstock (26. August 2005)

hab mal gehört, dass man an der enduro keine dc verbauen darf ... jürgen kann da aber dann nochwas dran brutzeln für ne dc, also in der hinsicht dann auch kein großer unterschied!


----------



## Piefke (26. August 2005)

Der Unterschied zwischen Enduro und HR liegt wie schon gesagt im Unterrohr und die Wildsau HR hat mehr FW hinten und ist schwerer und stabiler.
Als Gabel für das Enduro würde ich auch die Z1 FR1 empfehlen. Ich fahre die Gabel selbst seit 9 Monaten in einer Wildsau HR. Für die 200 mm am Heck der HR  sind die 150 mm etwas knapp, daher kommt demnächst die neue 66 mit ETA dran, aber für das Enduro passt sie perfekt.
Wenn du Interesse an ner guten gebrauchten hast (9 Monate, kein Hardcore, kein Bikepark) PM an mich.


----------



## Heiko_München (26. August 2005)

Hallo!

...
So, als aller Erstes möchte ich mich bei Rene alias rsu bedanken. Ich habe mich mal probehalber auf sein "M" Hardride gesetzt! Größe ist ausreichend - keine Diskussion mehr darüber.
Aber: ich will - auch wenns gut aussieht - nicht so nen schweres Bike: beim Hinterradversetzen im Hof bin ich kläglich gescheitert!     ...schönes Bike... aber ich will halt nen _Enduro-Touren-Bike_  ... wie man das auch immer definieren will!

Meine bisherigen Infos bezüglich Federweg beim Enduro sind:
140mm mit nem 150mm langen Dämpfer (da hier aber fast nur noch Luftdämpfer am MArkt sind, ist man da schon eingeschränkt)

180mm mit nem 200mm langen Dämpfer!

Die Schwinge und der Umlenkhebel sind nicht zu verändern.
Nur beim Einbau eines Doppelbrückengabel ist nen Verstärkungsblech irgendwo am Steuerrohr oder so einzuschweißen! Sonst alles möglich auch mit dem Endurorahmen.

Meine Frage aber nun: wen ich den Endurorahmen mit nem Stahldämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge nehme, kann ichdann den federweg irgendwo in Richtung 150mm reduzieren? Nur damit sich das Ganze irgendwie zum Tourenfahren eignet und gut zu ner Gabel mit 150mm FW passt!???

Gabel: sicher ist ne Steckachse immer gut für ne  Gable mit 150mm FW!
*Aber*  ich will mein Bike im VW-Bus mit demontiertem Vorderrad transportieren!!! Und dafür ist ne Steckachse eher hinderlich!!!!! Ich weiß zwar, dass das ne echt blöde Ausrede ist.... ne Z1 Freeeride würde mir schon gefallen....Fox ist mir zu teuer...auch wenn ich demnächst in den Staaten bin.... Preis dort plus Einfuhrsteuer = VK hier!


....


Ich bin mit meinen Planungen noch gar nicht so weit.... wenns überhaupt Planungen sind.... wohl erstmal Überlegungen.....
...nen Nicolai FR-Rahmen schwebt da auch noch im Raum...wenn ich das hier mal so sagen darf....     
...und die bisher angepeilten maximal 15kg sind auch schon "aufgehoben"!!!   

Kommt Zeit - kommt Rat (D)!

...danke schonmal....und demnächst geht weiter!

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## cedartec (28. August 2005)

@Heiko-München
Ich bin 198cm gross, Schritthöhe 91.5cm und fühle mich auf der Wildsau Hardride sehr wohl, die ist zwar derzeit bei mir nicht so leicht aufgebaut, aber hochfahren tue ich schon auch. Der Rahmen ist im Winter schon ok. Ich fahre ihn ja auch zur Arbeit das ganze Jahr und kenne nachdem nunmehr dritten Winter die "Salzproblematik" zur Genüge. Die Dämpferschrauben sind halt aus Stahl und die Lagerbuchsen entweder aus mässigem Edelstahl oder schlecht verchromt, sprich das rostet, aber nicht über Gebühr, kann man ja auch tauschen. Der Lack ist klasse und Alu rostet nicht so.
ABER, egal welche Gabel, da sie nunmehr alle irgendwelche Magnesiumlegierungen als Material verwenden, wenn da der Lack nen Riss oder Kratzer hat und die offene Stelle Salzwasser begegnet, dann gibt es gnadenlos Löcher...(ist wie Zuckerwürfel in Wasser auf Formstabilität zu prüfen). Kannste gegen anwachsen und sauber machen, nutzt nur wenig, besser jetzt für die Winterfahrten (zur Arbeit) einen billigen Hobel, bzw. bis zum Gelände (ohne Salz) irgendwie anders.
Ich fahre die Hardride eher im"Enduro" oder Trailbereich.

Gruss, gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (28. August 2005)

Hallo Heiko,

also Hinterradversetzen ist mit der Sau echt kein Problem, insbesondere im Gelände. Mal schnell aufm Hinterhof ist da vielleicht nicht so ideal. Hatte am Anfang auch Probleme die Sau beim BunnyHop ordentlich in die Luft zu bekommen. Mit etwas Umstellung und Übung klappt aber auch das wieder   Ich will Dir Dein Enduro aber nicht ausreden, Leichter isses nun einfach mal!

Die Federwegsangabe ist glaube ich als max Angabe zu verstehen. Demnach müsstest Du den Federweg noch verringern können (3 Anlenkpunkte in der Schwinge). Wenn Du von nem 200er Dämpfer sprichst ist noch die Frage ob das die 50/51mm oder 57mm Hub Variante ist. Jürgen kann Dir das aber sicher beantworten.

Meiner Meinung nach muß der Federweg vorne und hinten eh nicht identisch sein. Du mußt damit klar kommen. Ich fahre zB ca 150/170 vorne/hinten und mir taugts... Das schöne ist, daß Du Deine Sau auch später noch mit nem längeren Dämpfer mit mehr Federweg versehen kannst und Du so sehr variabel bleibst. 

Steckachse ist bei so nem genialen System wie der Pike kein Thema. Hab mich ans Schrauben bei der Sherman gewöhnt, aber Schnellspanner ist natürlich schneller. Manchmal reichts aber auch schon die Gabel mit nem Gurtband für den Transport zusammen zu ziehen.

Grüße
René


----------



## Heiko_München (28. August 2005)

Guten Morgen!

@gerold: meine Frage bezog sich eher auf den eloxierten Rahmen! Hab das nur so mit nem alten gebürsteten Alurahmen in Erinnerung.... der sah nicht nur nach "Salzdurchfahrten" wild aus. Und die Wildsau fahr ich sicher nicht als Alltagsfahrrad hier in München! Dafür gibts andere Sachen!
Danke trotzdem für die Infos. Und Dein Foto von der Wildsau im Winter aus Deiner Galerie: sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig !     

@rsu: na, ist Dir das Wetter zu schlecht für die "Trailtour am Sonntag"? Ich werde nachher mal hier in Richtung Osten - immer schön weg von der Isar - durch die Gegend streunen!

Das mit dem Federweg ist verständlich - aber halt immer noch ne Glaubens- bzw. Gewichtssache (Luft oder Stahl).
Federgabel: meinst wirklich, dass ich mit nem Spanngurt um die Gabel das Bike da unten in meinen "kleinen Bus" bekomme? Müsste das dann mal neu überdenken. Pike? Dachte ja nicht daran mir nochmal ne RS zu holen   
Und das Vorderrad mit Steckachse immer beim Transport rausschrauben? Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das immer machen will bzw. wie gut das für das Teil ist.... oder hast Du immer nen Drehmomentschlüssel dabei? .......

...Vorderrad versetzen wird geübt! O.k. !!!  

..danke noch für den Tip mit Deggendorf, doch die bieten nur "Ladenhüter" bzw. Ausstellungsstücke sooo billig an! Und da ist meins natürlich nicht dabei!

60:40 für Alutech...gegenüber dem Mitkandidaten!

??? wer fährt denn kommenden Sonntag nach Friedrichshafen? Wenn ich hier in D bin, würde ich da wohl doch hinfahren wollen!?


Grüße
Heiko


----------



## rsu (28. August 2005)

Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> @rsu: na, ist Dir das Wetter zu schlecht für die "Trailtour am Sonntag"? Ich werde nachher mal hier in Richtung Osten - immer schön weg von der Isar - durch die Gegend streunen!
> 
> Das mit dem Federweg ist verständlich - aber halt immer noch ne Glaubens- bzw. Gewichtssache (Luft oder Stahl).
> Federgabel: meinst wirklich, dass ich mit nem Spanngurt um die Gabel das Bike da unten in meinen "kleinen Bus" bekomme? Müsste das dann mal neu überdenken. Pike? Dachte ja nicht daran mir nochmal ne RS zu holen
> Und das Vorderrad mit Steckachse immer beim Transport rausschrauben? Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das immer machen will bzw. wie gut das für das Teil ist.... oder hast Du immer nen Drehmomentschlüssel dabei? .......



Hast mich erwischt   Hab mich heut morgen noch ned so gut gefühlt und Regen bei meiner Erkältung muß echt ned sein. Wenns trocken wird/bleibt gehts nachher noch in die Berge. Vielleicht nochmal Hohe Kistn wie gestern...

Ob Luft oder Stahl hat echt nen riesen Unterschied gemacht (Fox DHX/RC vs Fox RL). Vielleicht ist der neue Fox Luftdämpfer besser? 

Ok, wenn ich mir Dein Bild anschau geb ich mich geschlagen was den Transport mit VR angeht. Aber wozu Drehmoment? Ein bisschen Gefühl und das passt. Mach ich bei meiner Sherman ständig (2 Jahre) und hab keine Probleme. Ist halt immer ein Inbussatz im Auto. Aber das mußt Du entscheiden...

Grüße
René


----------



## Heiko_München (4. Dezember 2005)

So meine Kollegen,

jetzt dachte ich, ich wäre endlich bereit für ne Wildsau, dann das!!!

Ich wil ja ne Wildsau Enduro mit ner MZ Z1 Sport ETA mit 150mm FW fahren. Hinten, nach reiflicher Überlegung eigentlich schon nen Stahlfederdämpfer. Aber jetzt gibt den Fox DHX 5 ja nur mit 57mm Hub und das ergibt mit dem Hinterbau satte 200mm FW. Der ist dann zwar noch auf 180mm reduzierbar (über die Anlenkung) aber in Verbindung mit der Gabel und für den Einsatzzweck (echt "Enduro"    , freerideorientierte Touren im Alpenraum) echt fett.
Was soll ich nu tun? Darauf vertrauen, dass ich mit dem großen Federweg hinten in allen Lagen noch genug Reserven hätte, oder doch umsatteln auch was anderes.... nur was? Doch Luft?... oder Manitou     oder...Fox Vanilla R???     ....neee, oder?

Für Tips stehe ich nun wieder zur Verfügung.

Wegen des näherrückenden Weihnachtsfestes und einiger Betriebsurlaube wird das mit dem Bike eh erst was Anfang Januar....nicht schlimm...
...was den Jürgen aber nicht von abhält mir heute auf ne Email zu antworten!!!       

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Piefke (4. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin meine Wildsau auch 10 Monate lang mit vorn 150 mm und hinten 200 gefahren. Das geht schon und für deinen Einsatzzweck ist die Z1 optimal. Zu viel Fderweg hast du hinten dann auch nicht. Der DHX 5.0 bringt auch 200 mm zur Ruhe.


----------



## woodstock (4. Dezember 2005)

ne idee wäre vielleicht ne federwegsreduzierung, indem du eine eine etwas härte feder benutzt (sodass der maximale federweg nie ausgenutzt wird, gleichzeitig wird der SAG reduziert), sodass der reell zur verfügung stehende federweg reduziert wird und die reserve nur dann wirklich ausgenutzt wird, wenn es wirklich wirklich nötig ist (z.b. ner verpatzten landung oder nem groben fahrfehler)!
zusätzlich wäre es unter umständen vielleicht möglich durch die montage eines zweiten anschlaggummis den hub des dämpfers zu reduzieren! hab keine ahnung, ob das mit fox zu vereinbaren ist, wär einfach nur eine grundsätzliche idee! da jedoch das dämpfergummi ja selbst komprimiert wird und die mehrbelastung auf dämpfer+gehäuse relativ gering ausfallen dürfte, wäre es sicherlich kein problem! die maßnahme sollte jedoch nur ergriffen werden, wenn vorher eine entsprechend härtere feder verwendet wird!

das alles sind nur theoretische überlegungen, also keine gewähr, dass es klappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_München (5. Dezember 2005)

woodstock schrieb:
			
		

> ne idee wäre vielleicht ne federwegsreduzierung, indem du eine eine etwas härte feder benutzt ....



Nun ja, aber was will ich bei meiner Fahrweise und dem Einsatzzweck noch mit ner härteren Feder? Da leidet ja dann die ganze Performance drunter, sorry aber das kann es nicht sein!!!!

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## NitroCobra (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi

also zum einen gibts den DHX auch mit 190x51 dh. du hättest dann 175mm hinten. aber warum auch nicht nen Vanilla RC? den gibts ja au noch kürzer.


----------



## Heiko_München (5. Dezember 2005)

NitroCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> also zum einen gibts den DHX auch mit 190x51 dh. du hättest dann 175mm hinten. aber warum auch nicht nen Vanilla RC? den gibts ja au noch kürzer.



Sorry,

aber Teile die es mal gegeben hat, sind heutzutage schwieriger zu bekommen!!!


Den FOX DHX 5.0 gibt es als kürzeste Version nur noch in 200 x 57!!!
und den Vanilla gibts nur noch als Vanilla R in 200 x 50 oder
165 x 38 (=>140mm FW)!!

....vgl. FOX Homepage!

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## NitroCobra (5. Dezember 2005)

oh sorry...da hab ich nich nachgeschaut, aber dann frag mal bei bikeparts-online.de nach...die ham die zumindest noch in ihrer Liste


----------

